# Today's Pens



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Made a couple today. Wasn't a good day for me to turn. Screwed up both, but managed to salvage them. Some times ya just gotta step away from the lathe!









The one on left is "Stained Glass" and the right is antler (looks bleached out, but is actually really pretty.)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Stained Glass is a new one to me.. Makes a good lookin pen...

Always like the antlers....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

El Mostro (sorry, his real name is slipping right now...Ernesto Soto, maybe) makes the stained glass blanks...but I think he calls that black one by a different name.

what kit is the second pen?


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> El Mostro (sorry, his real name is slipping right now...Ernesto Soto, maybe) makes the stained glass blanks...but I think he calls that black one by a different name.
> 
> what kit is the second pen?


It's just the 30 cal. bullet pen (twist), but the nickel colored (maybe gun barrel?). The lighting makes it look a bit gold.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I really like the look of the antler pen. Very nice. Waiting for my lathe to arrive so I can start making a mess!

WT


----------

